# Immediate Title Relief.com



## tomkat1300 (Mar 26, 2012)

My parents were contacted by Advocate Financial Services. They also go by ImmediateTitleRelief.com. For several thousand dollars they will get rid of their timeshare. They say they sell them to a 3rd party corporation and the owner is relieved of all liability. I assume this is another scam. Does anybody have any experience with them.


----------



## momeason (Mar 26, 2012)

Never ever pay an upfront fee!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2012)

*Please consider giving your timeshare away to a private individual who would like to own it, before you spend a cent with a company like this.*

Why?
-You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost.
-You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly transferred out of your name.
-You won't have to deal with companies that may or may not be Legit.
-You can transfer it to a private individual who will be happy to have it for their own use.
-You will have the satisfaction of knowing that you ended your ownership legally and ethically.

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay the 2012 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.)  Many people have used Tugger TTT (Alan) at Time Travel Traders for this service in the past, but he is retired and is referring most business to Lisa Short for this service - 1.706.969.8906  readylegal@gmail.com  Lisa has been receiving good reviews on TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2012 for the new owner 

4) Instead of paying a fee to a rescue company - consider offering a cash incentive to the new owner.​
Good luck!


----------



## RX8 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Looks suspect*



tomkat1300 said:


> My parents were contacted by Advocate Financial Services. They also go by ImmediateTimeshareRelief.com. For several thousand dollars they will get rid of their timeshare. They say they sell them to a 3rd party corporation and the owner is relieved of all liability. I assume this is another scam. Does anybody have any experience with them.



Not sure if I found the right Advocate Financial Services.  There are quite a few going by that name.  One with that exact website name is from Florida and appears to be a debt collection company but also states they collect a debt from companies that misrepresent their services.  That isn't the pitch that they gave your parents though.  Most likely though is that they will take the money, transfer the timeshare to a "third party" LLC, abandon the LLC, and leave the HOA's to foreclose.  

The company has essentially nothing on the web, either by their name or phone number, other than their own website hits.  There is also nothing found going by the name of immediatetimesharerelief.com.  

Their website proudly claims that their staff has over 25 years of experience.  Big deal, I have almost that experience in my field ALL BY MYSELF.

BBB has no record of the business name or their phone number. 

If they are allowed, they will take your parent's money and may not do ANYTHING with the timeshare, still leaving them as an owner OR they just may transfer the timeshare to the LLC and abandon the LLC.  As has been discussed before, this MAY be illegal and your parents just MAY be party to an illegal act.


----------



## theo (Mar 27, 2012)

*Run, run away...*



tomkat1300 said:


> My parents were contacted by Advocate Financial Services. They also go by ImmediateTimeshareRelief.com. For several thousand dollars they will get rid of their timeshare. They say they sell them to a 3rd party corporation and the owner is relieved of all liability. I assume this is another scam. Does anybody have any experience with them.



There are *several* distinct red flags here:

1. "For several thousand dollars".... 
If the timeshare at issue can, at worst,  just likely be given away for free, why would your parents (...or anyone else on Planet Earth) consider *paying* anyone several thousand dollars just to part with the ownership in the first place?    

2. I've never once before heard of these particular parasites and would be very surprised if anyone else here has either. Likely just another group of worms who went underground with one name and have now re-emerged from their hole in the ground with a new name. 

3. *Corporations don't  buy timeshares* --- not your parents', not anyone elses'. Not in the best of times and not now (which, for the timeshare resale market, is close to the worst of times). It seems to me quite likely that this is just a so-called "Viking Ship" LLC situation, in which the nameless parasites pocket the several thousand dollars cash given to them, transfer the ownership into a bogus, shell LLC, then disappear back underground and call it a day. 

This "offer" doesn't warrant even the courtesy of your reply, except perhaps to say "goodbye".


----------



## tomkat1300 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Thank You!*

Thanks to all that responded. I do have their timeshares listed on TUG for free. Didnt think this was legit.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2012)

tomkat1300 said:


> Thanks to all that responded. I do have their timeshares listed on TUG for free. Didnt think this was legit.



You don't have it posted here:

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay the 2012 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.)  Many people have used Tugger TTT (Alan) at Time Travel Traders for this service in the past, but he is retired and is referring most business to Lisa Short for this service - 1.706.969.8906  readylegal@gmail.com  Lisa has been receiving good reviews on TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2012 for the new owner 

4) Instead of paying a fee to a rescue company - consider offering a cash incentive to the new owner.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2012)

*Not The Right Question.*




tomkat1300 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with them.


The hornswogglers & bamboozlers using this M.O. come & go virtually overnight, disappearing fast then emerging soon again under some other name. 

Thus the strict answer to whether anybody has experience with some particular name of such an outfit will nearly always be No, because chances are the names will have been changed -- more than once. 

That doesn't mean the TUG-BBS crowd isn't on to these guys, no matter what name they're operating under at the moment. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tomkat1300 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Listings on Tug*

Denise,
I have them under bargain basement Florida/Orlando. Mystic Dunes


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2012)

tomkat1300 said:


> Denise,
> I have them under bargain basement Florida/Orlando. Mystic Dunes



Yes - you have it posted on the TUG Marketplace (classifieds.) 

 I'm suggesting that you post it on the Bargain Deals Forum- which is a discussion forum here on the BBS.  It will get a lot more traffic if you post it in BOTH places.  See the info. I posted above.


----------



## mewsmuse (Jun 13, 2014)

*Advocate Financial Services*

I'm glad I found this thread.  Advocate Financial Services contacted me today and sounded pretty legit.  However, I've learned the hard way to  investigate anyone who calls to help me out of my Westgate timeshare.  Apparently they used to be known as Immediate Title Relief.  We talked a long time on the phone, and he kept insisting he was not in the business of buying or selling timeshares.  He did not ask for money (yet!) but sent me forms to look over via email.  Of course, once I sign the forms I have to fork over $1,750!  After reading this thread, I'm not signing anything!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2014)

glad you found us and saved $1750!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 13, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> glad you found us and saved $1750!



I betcha the $1750 is just a down payment. Once that has been paid, they'll find a way to ask for more.


----------

